# Starting to search for a new lil' buddy - Washington State



## Fabritzio (Dec 19, 2019)

My dear, dear Breezy passed last December. He was my best friend for almost 14 years. I'm overwhelmed with the process of finding a new lil' one. 

I lucked out with Breezy - he came from Nedra Harris, Villa Marseca and was 9 months when I got him. Nedra was retiring from breeding at the time, if I recall. 

Any suggestions as to where to start in Washington/Oregon/Idaho in 2020? 

I'm in no rush, I know it's a process <3

TIA.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Please look up the AMA breeder list. Also add Sheila Reiley to that list IF she is not on there! Good luck & let us know what you discover. Welcome!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Riley is Sheila's correct spelling. She is the breeder from my Kitzel's Dam. He is the sweetest little guy ever.


----------

